
KlipboardzTV - Social TV and Movies - Readmore
http://www.klipboardz.com/tv
======
Readmore
KlipboardzTV is the newest addition to my social network Klipboardz. For a
while I've wanted to be able to get my TV from the Internet but I really
haven't found a good way to pull it off. I decided it would be great to apply
the social news formula to Streaming TV and movies. This way when someone
streams something they can post it to KlipboardzTV and then the community can
decide if it's good or not. It's still in the early stages but let me know
what you think.

